
Ask HN: Anyone know what’s going on with cell networks? - leetrout
Seeing a lot of dropped messages and messages showing up in batches hours later. Curious if anyone with inside knowledge knows how strained the cell networks are?
======
mancerayder
Which country are you in and where are you trying to call?

I've seen some issues with calls between France and the U.S.

